# Scooter's being neutered today!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is still at the vet, dropped him off at 8:15 for his neuter and to have a tooth removed. They still haven't called! I'm a wreck, feel like my child is ill. I can't wait for them to call so we can go get him. I'm not even cooking dinner tonight so I can run out the minute they call.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, I know how it is! In no time at all they will call and you will bring the cutest little guy home. When mine came home they had a collar on and I took it off and just watched in case they licked. Saying NO a few times made them not lick at all. Lulu also had teeth removed during her spay. Scooter will be just fine! Hugs to you and gentle belly rubs for Scooter.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Scooter!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor little Scooter.  It's rough when they first get home as they are quite tired and a little dopey. Let us know how your first night goes, o.k. Ann? Sending belly hugs Scooter's way!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It is a long day to wait and I know you will be happy to have him home. Cicero did great -- no collar -- just "no" and he did fine. I didn't know anything was wrong after 2 days...and he had only slept and been lazy those first two days. Hope Scooter will do as well. Oh..good excuse not to do anything for a couple of days -- afterall you have to keep a "close eye" on him to make sure he doesn't tear his stiches. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> It is a long day to wait and I know you will be happy to have him home. Cicero did great -- no collar -- just "no" and he did fine. I didn't know anything was wrong after 2 days...and he had only slept and been lazy those first two days. Hope Scooter will do as well. Oh..good excuse not to do anything for a couple of days -- afterall you have to keep a "close eye" on him to make sure he doesn't tear his stiches. :biggrin1:


LOL Dale! Of course I'll be the one keeping an eye on him! DD will be at a sleepover tomorrow night, both DS's will be at a sleepover on their way to the UGA/Alabama game so it will be just me and DH.

They haven't called an I'm going nuts! DH keeps saying, "They'll call when we can go!" :Cry:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hugs to Scooter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We picked him up and he's snoozing now. He was so excited to see us but as soon as he got snuggles he calmed down. His incision area is a bit red and swollen, the vet said he bled a lot so he'll have some bruising. They pulled 5 teeth!!! He has some pain medicine we're to give him for a few days, too bad they don't have anything to give to the doggy parents.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad Scooter's home safe and sound. Even though neutering is a simple procedure it's always nerve-wracking. Give him hugs from MacGyver and me.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie sends kisses Scooter-feel better!

Oh, they grow up soo fast............


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So the little guy is growing up...*

Where are the new photos?

Bless his heart...its been a rough day. Glad to be home, I'm sure.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope he's resting well tonight... get better thoughts coming your way!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope the pain meds help Scooter rest tonight...and hopefully by Sunday he will be back to himself...just watch about the jumping, but it's hard to keep them from being little boys.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter did well last night, DH got up a few times to check on him and he was ok. He's still sleepy this morning and is being a lazy bones. He scared us, our son came home from work around 10:15 and he ran down the stairs! Didn't appear to hurt himself though.

Scooter and Puppy-daddy were wiped out last night...


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

AS -- that's just too cute. Hope Scooter's feeling more himself today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww. that is the cutest picture...and needs to be posted in the Men who are owned by their Havs thread. I am glad scooter is home and on the mend.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope he rests well today. Pele' goes for his snip-snip in a few weeks, so he sends Scooter his best.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter did well last night, DH got up a few times to check on him and he was ok. He's still sleepy this morning and is being a lazy bones. He scared us, our son came home from work around 10:15 and he ran down the stairs! Didn't appear to hurt himself though.
> 
> Scooter and Puppy-daddy were wiped out last night...


Here are hugs for you :hug::hug:and belly rubs for scooter. Boys seem to bounce back faster than my Lilly did took her a week. 

You should post this picture in the thread "men who are own by their havs" .


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, what a sweet pic of Scooter and his daddy! Aren't we so blessed to have these sweet little havs??
Carole


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's such a cute picture....glad to hear that Scooter is on the mend.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope he rebounds fast!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Why did Scooter have 5 teeth removed??? Hope he's feeling better soon....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

RIstream said:


> Why did Scooter have 5 teeth removed??? Hope he's feeling better soon....


We could see that one of his canines had the baby tooth and adult tooth next to each other but he had others that hadn't fallen out either. The vet removed them while he was sedated.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Scooter and Puppy-daddy look so sweet taking a little nap together!
Great photo.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann, I'm sorry I missed this thread yesterday, this is the part of puppy hood that I always hate. I love the picture and hope Scooter is feeling better & better each day. :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to make sure Scooter is doing ok. We hope he almost back to normal by now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We need help! He had to be put on antibiotics as his wound is seeping a bit, little bit of clear fluid and a little bit of blood. I had a onesie on him but we think it irritated the incision so we left it off when the vet gave us a cone shaped collar. He wiggled the collar back enough to reach the wound and the edge of the collar was sharp enough to make it bleed again. DH is trying to extend the length of the collar because we're worried he'll make it worse. I even gave him more pain medicine to calm him down so he won't aggravate it even more. 

ANY IDEAS???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry that Scooter is having a problem. I don't know anything else for you to do. I hope the pain meds keep him from messing with his incision. Hopefully he will be better in another day or two. Cicero and I send hugs (((( ))))


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Was the onesie snug fitting? If so get a larger size. I just went thru this with Lilly and the onesie was better than the cone even though she still had to wear one because she had her dew claws removed. She wore a cone for 3 weeks before every thing was heal. 

How snug does the cone fit around the neck? We punched holes in the cone then ran a string through them and inserted her collar thru the string to keep the cone from coming off. That might work for Scooter so he cant get to his incision. Good luck.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We picked him up and he's snoozing now. He was so excited to see us but as soon as he got snuggles he calmed down. His incision area is a bit red and swollen, the vet said he bled a lot so he'll have some bruising. They pulled 5 teeth!!! He has some pain medicine we're to give him for a few days, too bad they don't have anything to give to the doggy parents.


Ah but they do! They have Rescue Remedy in a spray for the parents now :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We need help! He had to be put on antibiotics as his wound is seeping a bit, little bit of clear fluid and a little bit of blood. I had a onesie on him but we think it irritated the incision so we left it off when the vet gave us a cone shaped collar. He wiggled the collar back enough to reach the wound and the edge of the collar was sharp enough to make it bleed again. DH is trying to extend the length of the collar because we're worried he'll make it worse. I even gave him more pain medicine to calm him down so he won't aggravate it even more.
> 
> ANY IDEAS???


There's a donut thingie for around the neck you can get but I'd get him back to the vet. My poodle had a really rough spay and I understand how hard it is on you both. Sending hugs


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear Scooter is having a hard time.... sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope today Scooter is dong better! These Havanese are pretty good at twisting around to get beyond the cone to lick their stitches! You'll just have to keep a sharp eye on him for a few days. Offer a stuffed kong toy or flossies to keep his mouth busy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor guy I hope he is doing better today, sending lots of healing vibes his way and Riley & Monte send kisses over to you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor little guy, we are sending healing vibes and hope he is better soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

*Scooter Update (Sunday afternoon)*

Scooter's "DH" (harumph!) here, as Ann is out with a bunch of kids from church. Ann - no one hacked your account, so don't get freaked out by the responses to your phone .

Thanks for all the support and best wishes. We're still struggling through the latest events, but things are getting a bit better I think.

During the night we kept onesies on him (next size up these he cannot lick around), and he licked 3 of the sopping wet where the fluid is seeping. Just the motion of his tongue on the cloth irritated the area. I want to make sure our little guy is okay, so I called the nearest emergency center nearest us. (FYI for Atlanta members: 50 cars in line for one gas station with 4 pumps total, and no gas at 4 other stations between the house and the vet).

I took Scooter to the emergency vet this morning and the doc said the stitches are okay, and he is seeping from the incision made by the vet. But he also has a "blister" or potential abscess between his inner thigh and the, um, place where the goods were removed.

E-Doc said they could put him under and take a look ($300-500), prescribe another antibiotic to complement the one our vet gave us on Saturday. Needless to say I decided not to go that route and just let them fit him with a larger e-collar, irrigate the wounds, and put him a clean onesie. It's a pain to roll up the onesie when he's out doing his business, and I think the seepage is sticking the onesie to the wounds.

Anyway, the e-collar is now 3cm longer which is keeping him from getting the wound, but he can't eat or drink with it. I'm searching for details on the no-bite collar and see how fast we can get one here. May not be fully used for this event, and God forbid we need in the future, but I'd rather he be happy and not look like a DirectTV satellite dish.

I'm sure "Scooter's Mom" will fill you in with more details, but I know how much she enjoys these forums and know that some of you would like an update.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Yikes sorry Scooter is having a tough time. Poor little guy. As far buying a no-bite collar, I was able to find one at a local vet. It did take calling about 20 of them to find one that had them and in the size I needed but I did find one. Or I found a couple pet supplies stores that did stock them but the size I needed was sold out. So it is findable. Good luck.

It would have taken too long to have one shipped as I needed it for a week.

Hope Scooter feels better soon.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How nice of you to get online and let all us forum "crazies" know how Scooter is today! He is obviously a lucky little pup to have such caring parents. Hope he continues to mend. Roxie's cone was like that... too big to eat or play with it on so we gave her lots of off time were we could just sit and watch her. She was pretty responsive to a firm "no" and redirecting her when she tried to get her incision after her spay. But we left the collar on if we weren't right there. Good luck... I'm sure he'll be better soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry Scooter is having a hard time. I think I would take him back to your vet and have them repair the incision if necessary...at no charge. I hope he will be better real soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry that Scooter is having a difficult time. I am hoping tomorrow is better for all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, "Dad", for updating us on how Scooter is doing. It's too bad his incision isn't healing so well and it's causing such grief.  I agree with Dale that you should go back to your original vet and see if they can help Scooter out. I realize you likely went to the ER since it was the weekend, but boy, they can charge an arm and a leg for some procedures!! Believe me, I know! :frusty:

I hope Scooter isn't trying frantically to get at his stitches and that he's easily distracted. Good luck and let us know how things are going!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter's mom is back now. I had to go white water rafting with teens from our church, add that to a night of no sleep Saturday night and it was an exhausting, but FUN, day out. When I called and heard about their day at home I felt terrible for leaving but I had to go as we signed up for it months ago. 

Last night he had his new, larger e-cone on that daddy got at the Emergency vet and he slept much better. He's off schedule though so he needed to go out to potty around 3am but went right back to sleep. 

Scooter is back at the vet, I called them this morning and they had me bring him in. He does have a little "something" a few cms over from the incision. She said the incision is healing fine but the other sore is now a little hole. She's going to sedate him with gas because it will be so quick, clean the little wound and repair it with a regular stitch. She thinks he may be sensitive to the stitches that dissolve and that could have caused a reaction. 

I was talking with a friend and she said she'd be considering a new vet. She wondered if all of this could have been prevented. I don't know about that and we've loved this vet from the beginning, they're wonderful to us and Scooter. Does it sound as if this could have happened to anyone or could they have been a bit negligent???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're home from the vet, he had to have the wound opened and the vet said he was having a reaction to the internal stitches. There was a small mass of hard tissue attached to the internal stitches so she removed it and did conventional stitches. He's sound asleep now with his pink stitches.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Scooter's resting -- this must be tough on the little guy (and his parents)!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I hope the new stitches make things much better. The other ones may have been causing him to itch and not be able to rest. Hopefully now he will feel better real soon. Keep us posted and give him a belly rub from us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear Ann and Ann's DH, I am so sorry I did not check this thread earlier than today. I am so sorry Scooter is having such a hard time. I would consider a new vet too.  I imagine you have to keep him away from his stitches for yet another 10 days... may want to consider over-nighting a "Bite Not Collar" they are so much more pleasant for you and your dog than the e-collar and no problem about rolling up the onsie. It got me and both my boys through their neuters

here's their site that explains sizing== and then a place you can order it

http://www.bitenot.com/dog.html

http://www.dog.com/item/bite-not-collar

I would get the two sizes the 3.5 and 4 and return one. if they are too small they can get to their incision. I thought I could use the one I had from Jasper on Cash but even though they were the same weight Cash's neck was longer and he could get to the sore.

I do not work for the company--- just found it a godsend.

you may want to call around and see if you can find one locally... I ended up getting Cash's at a Vets office two towns over. They actually rented it to me for the week.

good luck and belly rubs to Scooter (and to DH for filling us in)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gosh Ann you guys have been on a little bit of a roller coaster with this, poor Scooter hopefully now he can rest without being so itchy from the stitches. Riley & Monte say pink is ok, mom puts pink bands in our hair sometimes and not to worry about it, just get better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's doing so much better today! DH did order Bite-not collars in two sizes and should be here any day. I bought one of the inflatable collars yesterday at Petco and he's wearing it now, with a pink onesie! I sent DH to Wal-Mart to buy onesies and he didn't notice what color he got, they're for girls and are all pastel colors with flowers and things like "Cupcake" printed on them! ound: Scooter is embracing his feminine side!

Our vet was wonderful when we picked him up last night. I'm going to stick with them for now, I think this was just a weird thing since he had a reaction to the internal stitches. She said you never know if that's going to happen.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Scooter had some problems. I'm glad he's on the mend though. I wonder how common it is to be allergic to the dissolvable stitches. I wondered about that when I had the cyst on my arm removed and it took quite awhile for the stitches to dissolve. 
Poor Scooter. Give him some gentle belly rubs from me and the girls!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am glad to hear that Scooter had a better night. Hopefully, this is a turning point and it will just get better from here.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, I just read this about Scooter and am so sorry that he had such a rough time of it. It sure sounds to me like the allergy to the stitches made things much worse. I would have to imagine that there is no way you or the doctor would know about the allergy prior to this. It is just something to write down and remember if he ever needs stitches again.
Hope he is feeling better!! Once that incision starts to heal, you will be surprised at how fast the healing process is!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a friend who had the same reaction to dissolvable stitches she had for eye surgery -- very painful. Apparently there is no way to tell ahead of time that you'll have a reaction. If your vet's been responsive, and you like her, I'd stick with her, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"... they're for girls and are all pastel colors with flowers and things like "Cupcake" printed on them! Scooter is embracing his feminine side!"*

LMBO !!!!!! Love it! ound:

So glad to hear all is better with little Scooter now. Poor wittle thing. Hey...... how about pictures?? :biggrin1:


----------

